# Foster "Lacy"



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I picked up Lacy from the vet (where she was spayed) Thursday evening. She's a really sweet girl with no manners and poor social skills. She was an owner turn in along with another golden...her dad maybe? I guess they kept getting out of the fence so the owners turned them over, afraid that they would be hit by a car or stolen. Outdoor dogs that slept in the garage at night. Apparently they were free fed and it looks ike she didn't get much of the food as you'll see in the pictures. I can count all her ribs from a distance. She's really cute though and will turn out to be a great dog with some training. I taught her "give" in about 5 minutes! She wants attention so badly and loves every touch you give her. I don't think she's had much of that in her 1-1/2 years.  We're trying to fill the gap! :heartbeat

Merlin wants nothing to do with her and avoids her completely. Snarls when she gets in his face (understandably). This is the first foster he's totally ignored like this. She's so needy and submissive that I think it pisses him off. LOL! Anyway, she won't be with us too much longer because she would like to EAT my cat. I've been having to keep them separated all the time and it's not very practical so the rescue is finding her a catless foster home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable, thanks for helping her along her way to a good life.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for fostering Lacy. Tia was thin like that when we got her; I could see every rib, too. Now she could stand to drop a few pounds. Lacy sounds like a smart girl who will catch on quickly to the manners and social skills she needs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. To bad she cant stay with you because I know you will get her filled with love, confidence and weight.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She is lovely and she is like my Charlie hates cats


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lacy is beautiful. Thank you for taking her in and showing her love. I hope she finds her furever home quickly.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a beauty. I hope that a little love and kibble will bring her around so she can find her forever home soon.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I am sooooooo in love with this dog!!!!!!! She's so sweet looking and her story is sad! I hope she gets the most SPOILED ROTTEN home ever!!!!!!!!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriously, she reminds me of the dog my cousin's had when I was small. And I LOVE her!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, she's lovely. Hope she and the male she came in with find great, loving homes.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for helping this sweet girl!!



LauraBella said:


> Seriously, she reminds me of the dog my cousin's had when I was small. And I LOVE her!


Are you looking for another dog?? :


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for helping this sweet girl, hopefully her forever home will come along soon !


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lacy*

Merlin's Mom:

Lacy is just gorgeous!!

God Bless you for fostering!! I admire you so much!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Well Miss Lacy is now in a cat free foster home. Best thing all around for her (and us!). I know in her new foster home she'll get tons of attention and love! She really is a dear and I know it won't take any time for her to find her permanent home. Thanks!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Awe, I'm sure the kitty is happy with this arrangement. And, I know you'll miss her!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Layla sure is pretty and I know she will bloom with love and attention.

I like the tree in your deck too!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Well Miss Lacy is now in a cat free foster home. Best thing all around for her (and us!). I know in her new foster home she'll get tons of attention and love! She really is a dear and I know it won't take any time for her to find her permanent home. Thanks!


I have had to move more fosters lately because of cat aggression. I don't know why more of them seem to be that way.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor sweetheart! I hope she gets lots of love (and food!)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I have had to move more fosters lately because of cat aggression. I don't know why more of them seem to be that way.


Me either! But this is the first time I've encountered it. A friend that's been in Aussie rescue for 15 years took in two dogs that were cat friendly and they killed her oldest cat.  I definitely am careful when bringing in a new foster, and even more so now.

Lacy's new foster mom called me last night and said her 5 yr old GR just loves her. That's great for Lacy since Merlin really disliked her for whatever reason! So it turns out this was the best place for Lacy all around!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

(To the person who, jestingly I am sure, asked if I was looking for another dog: I have a cat.)


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe Merlin was just warning you and trying to protect the cat?

She is a beauty and shouldn't have any trouble finding a furever home. Nice work!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Me either! But this is the first time I've encountered it. A friend that's been in Aussie rescue for 15 years took in two dogs that were cat friendly and they killed her oldest cat.  I definitely am careful when bringing in a new foster, and even more so now.
> 
> Lacy's new foster mom called me last night and said her 5 yr old GR just loves her. That's great for Lacy since Merlin really disliked her for whatever reason! So it turns out this was the best place for Lacy all around!


Yup, and the fact that all 4 of my cats are getting older (8, 10, 10 & 13), which makes it harder for them to get away, makes me even more nervous. That's part of the reason I started fostering puppies, but I have had 2 6-month old puppies come in recently that were cat aggressive.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Glad to hear she's in a cat-free environment.

And thanks to you for caring for her in the meantime!

Best of Luck, Lacey!

SJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom
Who knows, maybe Lacey's new foster Mom will adopt her!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Cat aggressive at 6 months? That's not good. 

The rescue is really good about giving me fosters that have lived with cats. Lacy supposedly had been around them. But you never know. Glad I always use a leash to introduce!



fostermom said:


> Yup, and the fact that all 4 of my cats are getting older (8, 10, 10 & 13), which makes it harder for them to get away, makes me even more nervous. That's part of the reason I started fostering puppies, but I have had 2 6-month old puppies come in recently that were cat aggressive.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I was really worried about my little Opie. They told me he was good with cats. But when I stopped by my vets office to pick up my dogs meds he charged one of the office cats. So I was nervous bringing him home. When we got home, he was great with them. But you just never know. Have to protect the cats. One of my cats is only 6 pounds.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Maybe Merlin was just warning you and trying to protect the cat?


I don't know if he would protect the cat! Butters bites Merlin quite frequently (no blood drawn but it HURTS...I get bit too :uhoh........He's not the nicest kitty in the world!! So....would he protect or cheer? LOLOL!!


----------

